# how to plant anubias nana



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

In my tank I just wedge the rhizome in between two rocks no tying involved. The roots then grow into the substrate.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

You can tie them to a rock, or some driftwood just the same. 
They can be planted. the roots can extend nice and deep into the substrate, but the rhizome needs to stay above, or it will rot.


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

so if it's going in the substrate, plant the roots with the rhizome sticking out above the substrate?

and if it's just tied to a rock or driftwood, do the roots just get nutrients from the water?


----------



## ralph50 (Oct 20, 2007)

I used thin diameter fishing line to attach them to driftwood.

Once the roots grow cut off the line.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

ovenmit331 said:


> so if it's going in the substrate, plant the roots with the rhizome sticking out above the substrate?
> 
> and if it's just tied to a rock or driftwood, do the roots just get nutrients from the water?


anubis dont really get much nutrients from thier roots, there uesd primarily as an anchoring device for the plant.

also just put the roots in the sub. and the rhizome (thing the roots and leave stems come off of) after a couple of days the roots will attch themselves to the substrate.


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

sounds easy enough. just gotta get some fishing line...


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

ovenmit331 said:


> sounds easy enough. just gotta get some fishing line...


just get some black sewing line (cotton) then you wont have to take it off it will just degrade and dissolve.


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> just get some black sewing line (cotton) then you wont have to take it off it will just degrade and dissolve.


good call. on my way to walmart now...


----------

